
The 1% win again: The system’s so fixed that a global class war is only a dream - lisper
http://www.salon.com/2014/02/04/the_1_percent_wins_again_the_systems_so_fixed_that_a_global_class_war_is_only_a_dream/
======
acd
It's the 0.5%

Investment Manager Explains Why 99.5% Of Americans Can Never Win Read more:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/an-investment-managers-
view-2...](http://www.businessinsider.com/an-investment-managers-
view-2013-11#ixzz2sNd1Ott8) [http://www.businessinsider.com/an-investment-
managers-view-2...](http://www.businessinsider.com/an-investment-managers-
view-2013-11)

[http://www2.ucsc.edu/whorulesamerica/power/wealth.html](http://www2.ucsc.edu/whorulesamerica/power/wealth.html)
[http://www2.ucsc.edu/whorulesamerica/power/class_domination....](http://www2.ucsc.edu/whorulesamerica/power/class_domination.html)

Median Income and GDP per Capita Chart
[http://itstheeconomystupid.us/EconomicCharts/tabid/1997/Arti...](http://itstheeconomystupid.us/EconomicCharts/tabid/1997/Article/1356456/median-
income-vs-gdp-per-capita-chart.aspx)

------
geoduck
Aren't we all evolved from the same super space dust? There was no right &
wrong then, and there is no right & wrong now. Accumulation of wealth and
marginalization of the weak is the 21st century version of survival of the
fittest.

~~~
locopati
Human beings are able to make choices about how to live. We can accumulate
more than we can possibly use as individuals (usually in the process harming
others) or we can use our abilities to help others live better lives. In the
end, we cannot take it with us - everyone meets the same result. So, how do
you want to use your life?

------
mdakin
"While the socialist left has fantasized for generations about global
revolutions and global class wars"

Global-scale revolution would be rare and unprecedented, however national-
scale revolution is extremely common, almost all nations have, are having, or
will have one. USA would not exist without our national-scale revolution
around 1776 and then the follow-up act around 1812. France wouldn't be as it
is today without its 1789 event. Today it seems as though the people in the
Middle East and Eastern Europe want things similar to those things Americans
and French wanted ~ 200 years ago. And so such revolutions have continued up
to this day. One is happening in Ukraine right at this very moment. [0] Don't
worry though, it's not televised, and the NYT characterizes the situation
merely as a "crisis." [1, though to be fair, the article and its wording were
more soft-ball in the past than it is at this moment in time].

I believe the probability of something like that happening in the USA at this
moment in time is small. I think the USA is at a different point on the
sociological development curve and the USA's problems have morphed in such a
way that it should be possible to sort them out either by modifying the
government (which is the entire purpose of the orig. architecture of the
government, though it's been perverted by generations of asshole politicians)
or building "Foundation-like things" on top of the existing economy. The mass
of people in America are beginning to see the cause and effect relationships
that have hiddenly influenced humanity for millennia. The cause and effect
relationships of our current national situation will becomes more and more
apparent to a larger and larger portion of the population with time, and at
some point a threshold of action will be crossed, and some sort of change will
occur. Dubious people at the core of the dubious phenomenon generally speaking
no longer have mercenaries, and only have limited influence over the
government. And everyone knows where these people live because rich people
tend to cluster together and live in the same neighborhoods. When the country
was founded the "rich people" who were "pulling the strings" were back in
England. And we won anyway. So it's a much more tractable problem now that all
the players are in one place, and everyone can know who they all are, where
they work, and where they live. I can't wait until a critical mass of people
feel like peacefully solving the problem.

One of the things that I think is most interesting about this Ukraine story is
how it has def. been "blacklisted" by the mainstream media in the USA--
essentially even the NYT, which is using doublespeak at least some of the time
in its reporting about the happenings. Why is this blacklisting/whitewashing
occurring, esp. in a country (USA) that was founded by a bloody, violent
revolution? Understanding that cause/effect would be very important to helping
America at this moment in time.

If we take the pulse of Belarus, we see that the authoritarian dictator there
has made clapping illegal in response to similar dynamics playing out there.
[2] Yes, this really happens on Earth in 2014.

[0]
[http://zyalt.livejournal.com/984735.html](http://zyalt.livejournal.com/984735.html)
[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/28/world/europe/ukraine-
leade...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/28/world/europe/ukraine-leader-faces-
new-pressure-to-end-unrest.html?hp&_r=0) [2]
[http://www.economist.com/node/18929417](http://www.economist.com/node/18929417)

------
xname
Global inequality is nonsense. People only care about poverty and local
inequality. Nobody in Africa worries about how rich Bill Gates is. Global
inequality is a fake issue created by fake intellectuals.

